# Ebay... Can anyone help?



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey
I came across this page and saw this cage for sale.. It states extras so i asked what they were... Turns out that extras are 2 male 5 month old degus. Not receiving enough attention so thats why they're selling. Can anyone help these little degus?

Degu cage accessories & food plus extras 5 months old on eBay (end time 06-Oct-09 20:32:03 BST)

 x


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

If only I was closer, I'd love some degus


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I want some Degus 2 but Im no where near  Just thought it was abit strange to sell the degus on ebay... I dont think ur allowed to do that either.. x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You're not. It's against ebay rules and regulations to sell live animals.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Marcia said:


> You're not. It's against ebay rules and regulations to sell live animals.


They aren't 'selling' the animals, they are selling the cage plus its accessories. He is telling people to 'email' him for the details of the extras.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Exactly... there not selling them... there just kind of including them in the sale of the cage.. x


----------

